# Which oil to be used in a TSI?



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)

I don't really have time to be looking through threads and I need to know this ASAP. So please , which oil should I use on my mkv gti (tsi) with 20,000 miles on the clock. I live in NY if it makes a difference. Thanx.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*oil*

use vag 502 oil ow-30, 0w-40, 5w30 or 5w-40. there is a list posted at the beginning of this thread. mobil 1, castrol edge and a few others are availeable nearly everywhere. many vendors that support this site carry good products.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*i misspoke*

should have said forum not thread for earl list.


----------



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)

Thank you sir.


----------

